
Ask HN: What is a good source on the future of banking? - globbish
I am working as a VC analyst in Paris, recently with a big focus on Banking &#x2F; Insurance. 
As I am quite new to this sector, I am looking for any relevant documentation (book, reports...) on the banking sector (big trends, foreseen evolutions...). Would you have any recommandations ?<p>I know that there are plenty of documentation out there (chosing a good one can be challenging).<p>Thank you ! :)
======
Mihalis
There are three great O'Reilly reports:

[https://www.oreilly.com/data/free/data-and-
finance.csp](https://www.oreilly.com/data/free/data-and-finance.csp)

[https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/data-
science-...](https://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/data-science-
banking/9781492042280/)

[https://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/fintech-open-
source...](https://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/fintech-open-source-and-
emerging-tech.csp)

